# Oase thermofilter owners - does your heater make a weird noise?



## fishbro (26 Jun 2019)

hey folks, just wondering if those of you with a thermo filter from oase (filtosmart or biomaster) have heard a period weird noise from the filter? I’ve determined this is the heater but not sure if it’s a sign it’s bad or not. Both my biomaster and filtosmart do it. I have a sound clip somewhere of the noise which I will add here later. It’s a sort of metallic scraping sound? My cabinet is open backed so that doesn’t help!


----------



## fishbro (26 Jun 2019)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ky9cyc3y7uby87s/IMG_0160.TRIM.m4v?dl=0

Here is the clip, you may need to turn the volume up


----------



## Ed Wiser (26 Jun 2019)

Yes it does and is discussed in this thread.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/oase-biomaster-thermo-external-filter.41568/[URL]https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/oase-biomaster-thermo-external-filter.41568/[/URL]


----------



## fishbro (26 Jun 2019)

Hmm yeah most of the comments about that in that thread are mine  I just wanted to surface this properly to see if anyone knows of a way to stop it happening or something


----------



## Tally (27 Jun 2019)

I've not noticed this noise from a biomaster 600 and 350. Do you run mechanical timers, they can make some weird noises?


----------



## fishbro (27 Jun 2019)

Tally said:


> I've not noticed this noise from a biomaster 600 and 350. Do you run mechanical timers, they can make some weird noises?



No mechanical timers but I know the sound you mean. I just have one digital timer for the co2 and it’s silent apart from the relay coming on and off on the schedule. It definitely seems to come from the heater


----------



## Arana (27 Jun 2019)

fishbro said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ky9cyc3y7uby87s/IMG_0160.TRIM.m4v?dl=0
> 
> Here is the clip, you may need to turn the volume up


That noise is just the thermostat in the heater kicking in 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lex_ac.aquarium (13 Oct 2021)

Arana said:


> That noise is just the thermostat in the heater kicking in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Ah is that what it is? I have the thermo 100 and wondered what on earth it was lol


----------



## Courtneybst (13 Oct 2021)

Do you mean like a clicking noise? If so my filtosmart definitely makes that noise occasionally and I never knew what it was.

My Biomasters don't make that noise.


----------



## Fiske (13 Oct 2021)

The heater compartment in Oase thermofilters can trap air, and the result on the glass body of Oase heater should be self evident.
I'd check that isn't the issue.


----------



## ben_t (17 Nov 2021)

I'm experiencing the exact same noises but with an Oase bioplus thermo 50. This is the internal sponge filter with the heater built in. It's only been running for a few days but this noise has been bugging me. At first I thought it was the filter but after seeing this thread I unplugged the heater and haven't heard the noise since, though it's hard to say for sure as the sound is fairly intermittent.

What do you think? Should I return it or is this normal for these? I had an aquarium years ago and never experienced noises like this. I expect a little click when the thermostat kicks in but this does not sound good!


----------



## ben_t (17 Nov 2021)

I had a closer look at the problem by taking the heater out of the filter and placing it freely in the tank. That noise happens when the thermostat clicks off as it coincides with the light going out. I phoned Oase to ask if this is normal or the heater needs replacing. They said this is expected and it's to do with the unique way these heaters are powered. Apparently there is some kind of relay unique to Oase that clicks off and makes this sound, so you only get it with these types of heater.
It's a bit annoying tbh but at least the product is not defective.


----------



## pmarty86 (4 May 2022)

I have a Biomaster 350 thermo and a 850 thermo and only the 350 makes the noise that fishbro posted the video of. Makes me wonder if it would be enough for me to simply switch the heater in the 350?


----------

